# Henry Mountains Bison Hunt Questions



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

So I drew a tag for a bison on the Henry mountains starting October 6. Any tips will be appreciated. Going down to scout next week. Any referrals for taxidermist in the area or meat packer if I am fortunate to take an animal? I am VERY new to hunting. Have some friends to help but thought I would check with the diehards here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Talk to Elkhunter22, I believe he has hunted it several times. He seems always willing to share his knowledge as well.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll give it a shot. THANKS!


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

The toughest part is finding the animals. They range from the very tops of the peaks clear down into desert areas that you would not think could support jackrabbits. Once the hunt starts, many will move onto Sandy Ranch or Capital Reef. The backs of the canyons below Tarantual Mesa and Stephen's Mesa are good places to check. Some seem to go back forever, but they hold water and grass in the shady areas way back in.


----------



## KattTraxx (Sep 10, 2007)

123,
Congratulations on the tag. How many points did you have? 

As far as the hunt goes, some folks shoot the first hour of daylight, others hunt for days and never see a bull bison. As was mentioned earlier, they can be at very different elevations, and in varied terrain. Once they get shot at, different game. Many of these old buffalo have seen a hunt or two, and they know where they are the safest. They are smart, not easy to put down, and can run into the next zip code in no time at all. Take enough gun....I saw a guy one time, had tried an old muzzleloader and about 4 shots (hits) later, he was playing ring around the cedar tree with a wounded, contrary old bull. Hit 'em good or you may never see them again. I have found a couple buffs the next year that were not recovered by the hunter.

Once you get one on the ground, it will amaze you how big they are and how much they weigh. A large mature bull skull and cape is a lot of pounds..Try to be near a road, and have some help with you too. It is a big job to take care of a large bull by yourself. There was an Albrecht guy that lived in Hanksville that used to be available to help guide/pack..you may want to check into that depending upon your situation..

One of the most successful (not the easiest) ways to kill a good bull, is to find a track, and follow it until you catch up. You need to be very careful that you don't get on some of the private property (Sandy Ranch, King Ranch etc..) and be even more careful that you don't end up on Capital Reef. Kill a buffalo on Capital Reef and it ain't funny..

Hunt smart, hunt hard, and don't underestimate the old bulls and you should do just fine. Invite some good help, and do your best to get along with other hunters you see down there. I have seen many times, one hunter help another (done it ourselves a lot!)..so keep that in mind as you interact with fellow hunters. We stopped hunting once to help some folks who had no idea what they were doing, and it comes back around most times..

Have Fun, take a lot of pictures, and be safe..Let us know how you do.. KattKrapp


----------



## chkrhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

That is all good advice. I don't htink Danny Albrechct is guiding down there anymore but he is a heck of a guy and really knows his stuff when it comes to those buffalo. Get ahold of Flint I think he has Danny's contact info. 

As far as tracking goes, unless you are very, very familiar with the difference between a moo cow track and a buffalo track you will 9 times out of 10 find a nice juicy black angus at the end of a long, long day of tracking.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrates on geting that tag. good luck. looking forward to some pics when you get back.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

KattTraxx said:


> 123,
> Congratulations on the tag. How many points did you have?
> 
> I had 4 points.


----------

